
Business Ideas for kids: How to make $10 - willart4food
I got a gig writing the curriculum for &quot;Kids Entrepreneurs&quot; and I need ideas on how kids can make their first $10; the caveat there is that it should give them an idea about:<p>* Profitability: it can&#x27;t be &quot;sell your $100 games or parents&#x27; stuff&quot;<p>* Sourcing: best not be a 1-off<p>* Scalability: can&#x27;t be something that doesn&#x27;t scale well like... mow your neighbors&#x27; lawn undercutting professional landscaping companies<p>I&#x27;ve got down so far&quot;<p>1. start an informational blog and put AdWords&#x2F;Affiliate
2. Design and sell stickers online (lame but it builds the concept of BRAND)<p>That&#x27;s all I got. ANything else?
======
jelambs
I sold used golf balls, I was lucky to have a golf course just out the back
door. You'd be surprised how many golf balls get abandoned just off the
course, so I'd go for a walk after dinner when play slowed down and collect
the abandoned balls. Then sell them depending on their quality, some of the
valuable ones for upwards of a couple dollars.

Scalable in the sense that supply was consistent. To truly scale, if I were
doing it today, I would've built a website providing reviews of different
balls and manufactures, so your recommendation for an informational blog. But
I think the key here is developing expertise in something by being boots on
the ground before trying to build something bigger.

------
cabraca
i made my first 10€ at the local fair. they offered food on a plate and wanted
a 1€ deposit for the plate. people are lazy and dont want to wait in line to
get their deposit back. thats where we got in. we just took their plates,
offered them their deposits and most of them just said "keep the money". the
view of a bunch of 8 year olds with 10 plates each at the deposit station must
have been glorious :D

------
whistlepig
Well... the obvious normal ones are baby sitting, house sitting, yard work,
mowing lawns, painting walls etc etc etc. And of course the venerable news
paper route.

